# low nose rs3



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been working on lowering the nose on one of my rs3's. I have been losely basing it on the D&H locos.








I have also used this as a guide.










Here is where I am at so far.....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good!  

The D&H had eight RS3's rebuilt by Morrison-Knudsen in 1975/1976. 
New engines, new chopped noses, and lots of other upgrades.. 
D&H called the rebuilds model RS3m. 

D&H only used them for another 12 years..all were retired in 1988. 
(probably not because there was anything wrong with them, but because Guilford purged the roster of all Alcos around that time, 
it was simply the end of the line for all the Alcos on D&H) 

Only one of the eight survives today, Number 506 (the D&H Bicentennial unit) has been with the Tioga Central since 1988, 
currently operating in Wellsboro PA. 










Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, interesting article. Never knew of them.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry and Scot. I haven't decided if I am going to build the aircleaner box(??) behind the cab as it is in your photo Scot. If you happen to see a better side shot of the bicentenial loco, I need to see some of the clearances behind the cab. I'll post my progress.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 24 Dec 2012 01:38 PM 
Thanks Jerry and Scot. I haven't decided if I am going to build the aircleaner box(??) behind the cab as it is in your photo Scot. If you happen to see a better side shot of the bicentenial loco, I need to see some of the clearances behind the cab. I'll post my progress. 
Todd, more pictures:

Bridge Line Historical Society RS3m page

Lots of pics on rr-fallenflags

Scot


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot

The link in the editor did not work on your post under Bridge-Line. Drives me nuts.
I think this is the one --> http://www.bridge-line.org/blhs/rs3m.html

EDIT -- and even though it shows as a link when in the edito, it does not create a link in my post. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Still don't know whether to build the box or not. My story behind lowering the short hood is based on a derailment. The damage caused shop forces to lower the hood and modify the cab in order to return the unit to service. My railroad rosters several rs3's. This would be the "ugly duckling " of the collection. I think crews will be happy to work out of this unit when it returns to service.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going for an "ugly duckling" look, this one is hard to beat!  










Scot


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot... I knight thee "Sir Ugly Diesel". WOW!!! How do you find these things? 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Todd,*
* I see you got your headlight/number board piece! Rex*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 24 Dec 2012 09:05 PM 
Scot... I knight thee "Sir Ugly Diesel". WOW!!! How do you find these things? 

Merry Christmas 


It comes from spending the past 15 years on tons of railfan forums! 
I think I have "seen it all" on-line..
I remembered seeing that photo of the CP unit years ago, I knew it existed,
so tonight I googled for it and found it again..

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's really cool and unique looking. 

I assume you've seen this link?


http://www.bridge-line.org/blhs/RS3uModel.html


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot 

I am impressed with your "search" skills. By comparison, I am still a novice. Glad we have guys like you on the forum who can produce a rabbit from the hat when necessary. I have learned a lot from all the things you have pulled from overturned rocks. Keep up your excellent work.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice article on that web page.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Rex I got it thank you very much.. 

Scot I have seen that loco.. very ugly! I do not care for the array of windows. CP forces seemed to have gone for easy, not pretty. 

Thanks for the comments and have a merry christmas..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting Kit bash. I don't recall seeing any of these low nose RS 3. Gives me Ideas as I have 5 of these and one has always been a ginny pig for any type of conversions. Later RJD


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

The finished model. Yesterday's Bliazzard, allowed me to finish the 1009 up.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice job.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

This gives me hope to attempt a WM low nose GP-9. Excellent work.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks fellas. Bicyclexc, a gp -9 low nose is next on my bash list.. good luck with yours.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are great units, I bashed mine from a Lil Critter -  

What you cant see on the long hood is that they were raised up about a foot (depending on conversion) to house the bigger motor. 

Great build, I'll end up re doing mine some day when i know what i'm doing


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Great work! A low nose GP9 is on my bash list but your RS3 has piqued my interest for a similar loco to switch my ADM factory. I would be interested in what you did to lower the existing nose and the modifications you made when you get the time to post. Good job!


----------

